# Uh-oh. Ruby's ear is all red and she is scratching!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course we go out of town in a couple of days and I have a packed day of meetings and interviews tomorrow. I will call first thing and hope that they can get her in.

I noticed that she scratched her ear a couple of times yesterday and again tonight. Just looked at it and it is red and maybe a bit puffy inside.

Anything I can do for her before tomorrow? Benadryl? You know that I usually worry and whisk them to the after hours/ER vet but I am resisting. 

She is her silly, loopy self which makes me happy and not as worried. Thanks!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I started to crack. Called ER vet. They said to ring her in. Hubby reminded me that our vet said to call doc on call first next time. Called and our vet was doc on call. 

He said it could wait until first appointment in the morning. Will be there right at 8. I have interview after interview tomorrow...ugghh! 

He said ear infection. They will clean it out, drops and perhaps antibiotics. The LAST thing that I want to do is leave her with the in-home caregiver while we go to our granddaughter's birthday. 

I cannot imagine her being able to give her meds since she is so skittish. Even the one time we had to give her medicine it was a mess!

Normally we are homebodies and we go nowhere! Isn't this just the way???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well crud Karen!! Isn't that the way it is?? Luckily, ear infections are a pretty simple cure and the first few doses of ear drops should be soothing and have her feeling less itchy. You could try a few drops of mineral oil this evening rubbed into the base of the ear (you want to hear a squishy sound) and a dose of benadryl (1mg per pound) to get her through the night until your appt in the morning. Keep us posted.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe that sucks! LOL don't take her to the ER vet tho she will be fine til 8 tomorrow morning. I think Tracy's suggestion is good and should make her more comfortable for the evening.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies! Gave her Benadryl. Boy, giving that girl meds is like wrestling an octopus. With both of us wrangling her. I do not know how the pet sitter is going to manage...more worry...sorry.
So, we will be camped out at the vet's door in the morning!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Kristi-I thought about you and giggled when speaking with my vet. He said that 50% + of ear infection patients come to them because the groomer found the red ear and they, like me, did not notice it. The reason that I did not notice it even though I carry these chicks around and kiss them nonstop is because her ears are....FLOPPY! haha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lmbo on the ear floppy business  Too funny they seem to have no intent if standing!

Honestly the pet sitter probably is used to giving meds to a difficult dog. I have 7 of them...when I post videos of me doing things to them everyone's like "oh my dog would never be that good"...I just don't give a choice. I have Birdie letting me brush her teeth very efficiently in just a week, but the royal fit she threw the first 4 days...lol...so the pet sitter is prob like me and doesn't accept "no' from dogs when they have to do something.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Poor little girl, I hope her ear feels better soon. 

But isn't that the way it always goes? Just like having a baby. 

I'm still battling with Max about the tooth brushing thing... but hopefully persistence will pay off!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know how you feel about wanting to rush to the vet. It is hard since they can't tell us when they are in pain. I am sure Ruby will feel better after her medicine


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

You're so right, Missy. 

It really is hard not to rush them right in to the Vet every time any little thing is wrong!

My boyfriend tells me I need to be a bit more Relaxed and Groovy.

My Vet on the other hand just bought a new car and jokingly tells me I paid for it!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Karen, please follow all of Trac's instructions and i am sure tomorrow morning she will be cured and no vet needed. You might want to warm the alchohol or evoo ist. Please keep me posted.

Tori


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh poor little Ruby! That little chicky is a trouper though, so I'm sure she'll be just fine through the night especially with what you did! Glad you were able to give the little octopus some Benadryl. Good luck tomorrow! Hopefully it is just an ear infection. No big deal!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what the vet says Karen! Usually ear infections calm down right away with medications, so she probably won't be as bad for the pet sitter as you are anticipating. And sometimes dogs can throw a fit for US but be good for someone they don't know as well. (Just like little kids). Your pet sitter should be fine!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Update?

I know what you mean the littlest thing and I'm rushing them to the vet...I'm seriously thinking of reading alot of dog health books so I don't always panic at the littlest things..then again I think of lot of it is more experience than anything else..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor sweetheart! I hope her little ear is better soon, Karen! Please keep us posted and let us know how it goes. x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, we camped out on their doorstep and of course they were busy so we waited. 
She has a normal to elevated temp and does have an ear infection. Thankfully, it is not deep. Her eardrum is fine and her "horizontal canal" good. 
It is high up in her ear and poor thing has really irritated her "what would be the visible part of her ear if she did not have floppy ears" by scratching.

He wash it out and massaged well, applied some antibiotic drops/ointment and massaged. We have to do that for the next few days.

No oral antibiotics. We got the wash and the ointment drops. This will be FAR easier for the sitter to do the couple of days we are gone this weekend than the bright pink antibiotics by syringe.

Took her home, changed clothes and made it to work in time to interview my first candidate!
She remains acting PERFECTLY normal. Well, except nipping at the "stranger" doctor (hers was not in today) which she has NEVER done. Just not a biter, nipper, this one, but I cannot blame her. Her ear hurts and the nice man was messing with it!

Thanks for your concern and tips-I did give her Benadryl and she slept perfectly through the night until the alarm woke us.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So glad all went well, Karen, and that she is acting fine. Agree the wash and drops will be very easy for the sitter to do. I'm sure all will be back to normal for her shortly.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I must have missed this one... Glad Ruby is doing better now.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hope little rubys ear is better


----------

